# wow groovy green...!



## bobcycles (Aug 23, 2021)

I'm thinking a very good investment at the asking price...
10 yrs from now you'll be kicking yourself if you passed...
crazy cool muscle bike.
LOL geez that frame!!!


https://www.ebay.com/itm/114950834348?campid=5335809022


----------



## Junkman Bob (Aug 23, 2021)

Looks like the front end including bars as the Vista ..


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 23, 2021)

Seems like a weird little green turd!


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 23, 2021)

you would know 💩💩💩💩


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 23, 2021)

I bet nobody would admit to having one of those as a kid.


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 23, 2021)

Can someone explain the engineering on that fork? What is that? Another Rube Goldberg set up?


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Aug 24, 2021)

if you look at it long enough it grows on you... like some sort of fungus.


----------



## Tuxguy66 (Aug 28, 2021)

I dig the metallic green seat and sissy bar pad.


----------



## spoker (Aug 29, 2021)

10 yrs from now someone will prolly have to kick me!!


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 29, 2021)

future Evinrude or some sheeeeit


----------



## wheelbender6 (Aug 29, 2021)

I like it. I like 24/20s. I just don't like it enough to pay 2g.


----------



## Dra (Sep 1, 2021)

wheelbender6 said:


> I like it. I like 24/20s. I just don't like it enough to pay 2g.



I’m with you on the 2g deal. I’m good with the green it’s why it caught my attention. The fork is a little different I would of folded it up on my first jump maybe that’s why there’s none around. Unique is always good


----------



## Coyote (Sep 2, 2021)

Junkman Bob said:


> Looks like the front end including bars as the Vista ..



Columbia made the Mach series, no?
I recall seeing one of these (maybe this one?) at the old New England Musclebike Museum. 👍
The Dilly™ came in this color as well.


----------



## bikewhorder (Sep 19, 2021)

I want to like muscle bikes but... I just don't.


----------

